# Touren im Bayrischen Wald um Englmar und Kollnburg ?



## psychoo2 (14. Mai 2013)

Hallo MTB Freunde,

ich fahre in 2 Wochen übers WE nach St. Englmar und wollte hier mal in die Runde fragen ob jemande dort in der Gegend schöne Touren kennt die zu Empfehlen sind. Würde gerne eventuell auf den Pröller fahren wenn das möglich ist.

Tourdaten sollten ungefähr wie folgt sein:

Distand 30 bis 50 km
Höhenmeter 500 bis 1000

Tour darf gerne auf ein bisschen Technischer sein aber da meine Frau mit dabei ist nicht unbedingt Downhill lastig.

GPS Daten dazu wären der wahnsinn 

Danke schon mal für Eure Tipps.

Gruss
Harald


----------



## MojoRisin (14. Mai 2013)

Servus,

Hab da mal was rausgesucht: 

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ynhrxgoyhukxxmgl
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=osojihgraimivouq
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ynhrxgoyhukxxmgl
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=xtghmhsljwsguomc
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=hkhazlfphdxwjjjl

Grüße 
Samuel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psychoo2 (14. Mai 2013)

Vielen Dank !!

Hast eventuell auch Infos zu den Touren ?


----------



## zwecky (16. Mai 2013)

http://www.urlaubsregion-sankt-engl...eln/mountainbikekarte/mountainbike-karte.html

oder 

http://www.urlaubsregion-sankt-englmar.de/sommer/biken-radeln/mountainbiken-interaktiv/index.html

Eine absolut schöne Tour ist der Mühlgrabenweg rund um den Hirschenstein und bei schönem Wetter natürlich auf den Hirschenstein (Alpenpanorama!!!)


----------



## BayWa Biker (16. Mai 2013)

Sehr schöne Touren findet man auf gps-tour.info
wie zum Beispiel diese hier:
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.69259.html

Am Besten unter Touren&Tracks auf Suche/Karte gehen, dann kannst du dir die entsprechende Gegend raussuchen.
Für mich bis jetzt das Beste GPS-Portal, hier sind die Touren meistens schön beschrieben!!
Bei gpsies.com ist leider sehr selten eine Beschreibung zu den Touren eingestellt.


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Mai 2013)

BayWa Biker schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Touren findet man auf gps-tour.info
> wie zum Beispiel diese hier:
> http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.69259.html


 
ja sehr schöne tour . 
mühlgrabenweg kann am WE leider ein wenig schlecht sein, da wanderer und radlfahrer da nicht wirklich gemeinsam platz haben und der hirschenstein doch recht frequentiert is bei schönem Wetter


----------



## BayWa Biker (20. Mai 2013)

Da fährt man aber nicht den Mühlgrabenweg, man befindet sich auf dem Wanderweg vom Hirschenstein zum Schuhfleck. Nummer weiß ich nicht auswendig.

Aber da muß ich dir zustimmen, am Wochenende bei schönem Wetter sind hier sehr viele Wanderer unterwegs. Alternativ kann man aber auch vom Hirschenstein runter den Forstweg überqueren und dann weiter unten dem Mühlgrabenweg nach recht bis zum Schuhfleck fahren.


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Mai 2013)

ging jetz gar net speziell um den Track ... ging um den Hirschenstein am WE generell.

Wanderweg zum Schuhfleck is der 2er ... grad das is leider nen weg auf dem Wanderer sehr stören / bzw. man die wanderer stört wenn man den weg mit seinen unzähligen Möglichkeiten steine zum springen zu verwenden nutzen will . heisst aber nicht das es so schlimm ist, dass man da am WE nicht fahren könnt, man muss halt Rücksicht nehmen


----------

